# Single vs. Dual Tuner



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

Dish Network came and installed a dual-tuner receiver in my house to replace both my receivers, but they screwed up and now have to come back to install it correctly. I was online and noticed I could get either one dual-tuner or two single tuner receivers with their current offers. Would it be better to ask the to install two single tuners instead of one dual-tuner since I am using the dual-tuner for two TVs anyway. My reasoning is that I would have 100GB on each TV then instead of one, but then I would lose the joint DVR features and would ahve to watch the shows on certain TVs. Anyone want to comment on the Pros and Cons of this? Thank you.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

We have a Dish 522. A dual tuner system for the DVR. The benefit for the DVR is the waver of the 2nd receiver fee if you connect your receiver to a phone line.

Another benefit is that your DVR programs are shared. If a child records something downstairs and watch to watch it when you have guests over, the child can go upstairs and watch it.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

amit5roy5 said:


> The benefit for the DVR is the waver of the 2nd receiver fee if you connect your receiver to a phone line.


Also, with only 1 dual-tuner receiver, you only have to pay 1 DVR fee. So you're looking at a total savings of about $11/month by going with a dual-tuner receiver.


----------



## webbydude (Oct 3, 2005)

To Xasx:

How were things screwed up with your upgrade?

I'll add one ore reason why a dual-tuner is better than two single-tuners...eyesore factor. If you only have a receiver in your livingroom and your other TV is in the bedroom, it certainly makes it nicer to not have to worry about all the extra clutter and fuss the extra tuner in the bedroom creates.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

The above are all the right reasons to go either way...whatever you want. I would only suggest that you let DISH know what your decision is BEFORE the techs get there or they may not know what it is you wanted to do, not have the right equipment, and cause another reschedule date.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's help, it seems as though they screwed up in thinking I wanted to keep my old receiver and replace just the one on TV 1, but I wanted to replace both of them with the one dual-tuner. The new techs came and removed mountains of wire and took a line under my house from the receiver to TV2.

One problem that I did run into this setup was, how do you chose which TV the DVR should use when recording?


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

xasx said:


> Thanks for everyone's help, it seems as though they screwed up in thinking I wanted to keep my old receiver and replace just the one on TV 1, but I wanted to replace both of them with the one dual-tuner. The new techs came and removed mountains of wire and took a line under my house from the receiver to TV2.
> 
> One problem that I did run into this setup was, how do you chose which TV the DVR should use when recording?


Menu, 8,6. This is record plus feature. Set it to "enable" and then set it to TV 1 or TV 2. this will give the DVR the indication of which Tv you want to be the first defaul recorder. But, if you have 2 things recording at 1 time, of course it will take up both TVs.


----------

